# blue raspberry slush puppy joose



## gman211991 (28/6/16)

hi there folks

apologies if this thread is already in existence. I am really craving a blue raspberry slush puppy joose and was hoping someone could point me in the correct direction.


----------



## Jakey (28/6/16)

--------------------> that way

Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## gman211991 (28/6/16)

Jakey said:


> --------------------> that way


but seriously now lol


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/6/16)

to diy or purchase?


----------



## NaZa05 (28/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> to diy or purchase?



Still waiting for the recipe book you were supposed to share .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Still waiting for the recipe book you were supposed to share .


thanks for reminding me. I completely forgot about that thread lol


----------



## gman211991 (28/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> to diy or purchase?


to purchase whether it be factory or diy


----------



## 6ghost9 (28/6/16)

gman211991 said:


> to purchase whether it be factory or diy



https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/fw-flavour-concentrates/products/blue-ice-concentrate-fw

That is a very good start!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/6/16)

Well i would simply mix Blue Berry. Raspberry and add 1.5% koolada. Cant be that hard


----------



## Moosa86 (30/6/16)

How about this http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/o2-slush-50ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (5/7/16)

Moosa86 said:


> How about this http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/o2-slush-50ml


 that's a cherry grape slush.


----------



## gman211991 (5/7/16)

BUMP!


----------

